# What Console(s) Do You Play On?



## DoggaDude (Aug 24, 2019)

Which Console(s) do you play on? I play on PS4, PS3, Wii U, Wii, Xbox 360, PC, and my 3DS XL.

Here are a list of games you probably play on (Companies, not consoles. )


*SEGA*
*Nintendo*
*PlayStation*
*PC*
*Odyssey *
*Stadia*
*XBox*
*Tiger Electronics*
*Atari*
*TurboGrafix 16*
*"Plug and Play" *


----------



## MasterOne (Sep 28, 2019)

PC!


----------



## supernintendo128 (Oct 13, 2019)

Right now, hooked up to my TV are:

* My PC

* The Wii U

* The Switch

* The PS4

* The N64

* The GameCube

* The PS2 (on loan from my brother)


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 13, 2019)

I play on what I can get my hands on. Currently, I game on the following :

Nvidia shield (android tablet)
Gpd xd+ (android handheld console) 
Laptop (windows 10)




supernintendo128 said:


> Right now, hooked up to my TV are:
> 
> * My PC
> 
> ...


All at the same time?  If so... Might I ask what kind of TV(or connector) you have?


----------



## zxr750j (Oct 13, 2019)

Now playing (in random order):
PC (Control)
Iphone (Go)
Switch (6.2 CFW Mario Kart) (65" Sony)
3DS XL (OFW) Pokemon Ultra's
N3DS XL (CFW) Picross
2DS XL (CFW) when the battery of the N3DS is empty
DSI XL (Twilight) for playing Advance Wars (homemade Virtual console)


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 13, 2019)

PC, Android, Wii U, 3DS.
I plan to get a Switch in the future when I finally have enough money.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 13, 2019)

Nintendo DSi
Wii


----------



## matthi321 (Oct 13, 2019)

ps3
xbox 360
wii u
nvidia shield
psp go 
psp vita 
2ds

these are the ones i play on, not at the same time tho. right now im only playong on my psp go and nvidia shield


----------



## Kiochi Teh Fox (Oct 13, 2019)

Atari 2600
SNES
PS2
PS3
PC
Switch
Wii U
3DS
NDS
GBA SP
Android
Xbox
Xbox 360

Pretty much all of which I have connected to my 42" TV, excluding the handhelds of course.


----------



## supernintendo128 (Oct 13, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> I play on what I can get my hands on. Currently, I game on the following :
> 
> Nvidia shield (android tablet)
> Gpd xd+ (android handheld console)
> ...



I have an surround sound A/V receiver that all of my consoles plug into.


----------



## Hardline (Nov 21, 2019)

All. but most NINTENDO


----------



## DaFixer (Nov 30, 2019)

PC
PS3
PS4
Switch
RetroPie console
3DS XL

And I have a working C64/Amiga 500 setup


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 30, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Nintendo DSi
> Wii



Actual:

3DS XL and New 3DS XL
DSi XL
PlayStation 2
Wii


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 1, 2019)

I play in the console the game I want to play is on.
If I have to emulate I use my RasPi, like I'm doing right now playing Tales of Eternia (Destiny II).

Currently I have PS4, PS3, PS2, X360, Wii U and the RasPi connected, not all powered at the same time though, since power outlets are harder to free.
Having 2 TV's (an LCD and a CRT) and an hdmi switch makes hooking up multiple systems much easier. The LCD handles the HD systems and PS2 (component) and the CRT is exclusively for the RasPi since I only play old games there and the CRT is old enough to have only a single AV in, though I could get a composite switch if the need arises I guess.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2019)

Most of the time N3DS and Nintendo Wii.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Dec 2, 2019)

Currently.
PSTV/Vita
Xbox one
Dreamcast
Wii U
PS3
But I have a lot more consoles then that...


----------



## Ethevion (Dec 4, 2019)

N3DS XL, but playing DS games


----------



## CallmeBerto (Dec 4, 2019)

PC
PS3
PS4
360
Vita/Vita TV
N3DS XL
Switch


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 4, 2019)

Right now?
360/Xboner and Vita on occasion.
Sometimes I indulge in some HOMM3 on OS9.


----------



## Shulking (Dec 17, 2019)

I switch it up between Switch and PC. Many great games to play.


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 21, 2019)

At the moment, most of my playing time is spent on the NEC PC Engine.


----------



## Carro179 (Dec 21, 2019)

Switch
O3DS
Wii


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 21, 2019)

- My PC

- Nintendo Switch

- PS4

- Laptop


----------



## redlightnin707 (Dec 25, 2019)

PS4, Switch, and PC for games that aren't too high-spec.


----------



## teamlocust (Dec 25, 2019)

ps2 and original xbox {modded with arcade and retro games} sometime my hacked switch and mostly my ps4 pro and xbox one x


----------



## Stwert (Jan 1, 2020)

Man, that would be one long list  So lets just say most consoles and computers released since 1978.


----------



## WhiteWakandan (Jan 4, 2020)

Only these two -> Switch & PS4


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jan 4, 2020)

Right now, I play on my...
OG XBOX
Wii
Wii U
New 2DS (XL)
PC (depends if it doesn't crash)
Phone (if that counts)
Game Boy Advance

and uhhh yeah thats it


----------



## thewannacryguy (Jan 8, 2020)

WhiteWakandan said:


> Only these two -> Switch & PS4


What happened to this guy? Why did he get banned so soon?


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jan 8, 2020)

thewannacryguy said:


> What happened to this guy? Why did he get banned so soon?


He got lost in North Korea.


----------



## darksweet (Jan 8, 2020)

PS4 and PS3


----------



## Pleng (Jan 8, 2020)

Switch

I would also play Wii and Dreamcast but I don't have them. Sourcing them would be pretty difficult here and space is an issue, too.

Hopefully the new chip from TX will allow Android to boot on my Switch thus giving me access to Dreamcast, at least.


----------



## Ewpb (Jan 9, 2020)

The Switch and my trusty Wii U.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 10, 2020)

On a regular basis, I mostly game on my Switch. Other systems I tend to game on would be
3DS: For DS/3DS games not yet ported to other systems
PS4: For the exclusives that I play with a few friends.
PC/Mac/Linux: Depending on the computer I am using, PC/Windows is my girlfriend's PC, Mac for light gaming and Minecraft, Linux on my laptop for games ported to Linux.
iPhone/iPad: For when I am on the go and don't have somewhere safe for my Switch
GPD XD Plus: For portable emulation.
Original Xbox: For when the nostalgia kicks in


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 10, 2020)

I Play a lot on PS2 fat ( currently i am playing the first yakuza)
Sometimes i Play on my shitty old pc ( mostly emulators) 
I also have ds (original model) but i haven't played on that for about half a year probably because i finished everything that i wanted to play except Ace attorney games but i just can't get myself to Play this thing


----------



## zergoven (Jan 13, 2020)

I mostly play on PC, but sometimes I also play on my PS3 and my Wii. If we're talking On-Go gaming, it will be my 3DS.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 13, 2020)

Actual a Wii with an d2pro Modchip.


----------



## Y0shII (Jan 13, 2020)

Most of the time I play games on my pc, also I flashed a custom android 7 for my old Galaxy Tab 10.1 (now I can run retroarch) and got a sd2vita for my ps vita fat so I can install more games.

Other consoles that I have and use:
PS3 (modded): ps3, ps2, ps1 games
Xbox 360 (not modded)
old 3ds xl (modded): 3ds games
ds lite
wiiu (modded): wiiu and wii games
wii (modded): wii, gamecube, emulators (maybe? not sure)
gamecube (not modded)
psp 3000 (modded): psp, ps1, emulators
android phone: android games, emulators


----------



## ChickenWing69_ (Jan 13, 2020)

Mostly play on nintendo consoles


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 24, 2020)

These days I mostly play on my Switch and PS4. 

For the past year I've also been immersed in the wonders of eroge games available for android.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 24, 2020)

My Wii!
But as soon as I get enough money to get a gamer pc... I'll keep on playing with my Wii and I'll use my pc for digital painting.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 24, 2020)

Actual XBox and Wii U.


----------



## Beerus (Jan 24, 2020)

Ps4,PC,3dsxl,Ps2 and Ps3 and Switch


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 24, 2020)

On another note, it irks me that the thread mentions consoles while at the same time including PC. 
If it was gaming platform it'd make more sense. 

Anyway, that's me nitpicking due overwork.


----------



## YuBobster (Jan 24, 2020)

PC>Switch>PS4.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------

